
What Will Another Decade of Climate Crisis Bring? - melling
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2020/01/13/what-will-another-decade-of-climate-crisis-bring
======
chrisco255
Maybe crop yields will increase even more than they already have over the past
couple decades (over 100%)? Maybe deaths from natural disasters will continue
their decline from over 1 million people a year in the 1930s to less than
11,000 people last year? Maybe the third world will continue to modernize and
bring more and more of humanity out of poverty? Maybe sea levels will continue
to rise at a marginal 2-3mm a year?

~~~
woodandsteel
Or maybe none of that will happen.

------
gmuslera
Last decade we woke up to climate change. This one we will wake up to positive
reinforcement. The warming is not even in all the world, is getting
concentrated near the poles, where you have a lot of frozen buried/sunk
methane ready to be released into the atmosphere.

If you think that things were going fast, wait till it press the accelerator.

------
woodandsteel
The basic assumption of conservative environmental policy is that the natural
world is such that it is impossible for unregulated modern industry to change
it in ways that in turn would be bad for the human race.

